# Unsold Flowers Become Bouquets for Hospice Patients for Valentine's Day



## SeaBreeze

This non-profit organization has given 78,000 bouquets to hospice patients in Oregon since 2009. :love_heart:


----------



## hollydolly

How fantastic...wouldn't it be lovely if all florists did the same!?


----------



## SeaBreeze

Yes, it would be wonderful.  A lot of folks in hospice are very lonely, that would be a little light in their day.


----------



## Debby

What a lovely thing to do.  Such nice folks and the flowers are beautiful.


----------

